
Tool to create interactive information architecture charts - Zamake
https://zachchang.github.io/inflow-chart/
======
Zamake
[https://medium.com/@chi_shienn/an-experimental-chart-for-
vis...](https://medium.com/@chi_shienn/an-experimental-chart-for-visualize-
information-architecture-and-user-interaction-361bebf44487)

